# [SOLVED] grub setup - filesystem type ext2fs instead of ext4

## Joseph_sys

When I type in grub: root (hd0,

I get:

"Partition num: x  Filesystem type is ext2fs"  on all entries.

I've format the partition root (dev/sda3)[/code] to ext4 so why grub is reporting ext2?

In addition I'm getting an error message: 

```
setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... no

Error 15: File not found
```

Last edited by Joseph_sys on Fri Dec 09, 2011 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Is /dev/sda3 your root partition or your boot partition? What you typically use in the grub root directive is the boot partition.

Also, from the grub manual: *Quote:*   

> The currently supported filesystem types are "BSD FFS", "DOS FAT16 and FAT32", Minix fs", "Linux ext2fs", "ReiserFS", "JFS", "XFS", and "VSTa fs".

 Someone else may be able to comment of ext4 is sufficiently ext2-like for Grub to utilize it. Standard practice, though, is to format the boot partition with something that grub explicitly supports.

Edit: It apparently is. The misidentification as ext2 is probably a harmless message.

Could you post the exact commands you issued to get to the point where you're getting the error message related to missing stage files? Is your /boot partition mounted?

- John

----------

## Joseph_sys

Thanks, in my setup:

/dev/sda1 is boot ext2

/dev/sda2 swap

/dev/sda3 root ext4

/dev/sda4 home ext4

How do i verify if it is ext4 or 2?

I corrected my grub.conf entries but now I get:

```
setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/xfs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/xfs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... failed (this is not fatal)

 Running "embed /boot/grub/xfs_stage1_5 (hd0,0)"... failed (this is not fatal)

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst "... succeeded

Done. 
```

What does it mean failed (this is not fatal)?

----------

## Joseph_sys

Got it: How do i verify if it is ext4 or 2? 

df --type=ext4   etc

it will list partition if it is present.

----------

## krinn

mount

----------

